# Tpn



## pbeard (Aug 18, 2011)

New at coding and difficult to find a code for TPN -total parentenal nutritution. Anyone have suggestion. Looked at online ICD9 coding dictionary and help believe it is medicon, but we have different opinions here. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Mojo (Aug 18, 2011)

TPN is a therapeutic infusion with a high percentage of dextrose solution containing vitamins, electrolytes and trace elements (other meds such as insulin and Pepcid may be added). TPN is given via a central line to those who cannot digest food and to give their gut a chance to rest after surgery and during other GI disorders. Lipids are also given as part of the TPN protocol to provide fat nutrition.

Can you be more specific with your question? For example, what is the reason for the encounter?


----------

